# First ever bow kill



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I really don't post here much but on 12-10-11 I had my first ever bow kill. I shot a doe at 15 yards with a Mathews monster set at 65 lbs draw. All I can say is what a rush


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Way to go, Congrats to ya

Here is some green for ya


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

welcome to the addiction.......


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys I really don't know if I'm comfortable enough to go after bucks with a bow yet but it's a start .


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I did not start hunting with a bow till I was in my 50's. I truly wish I had started as a young fellow. There is so much more satisfaction.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya I started this year but after killing the doe I now know that I need a lot more practice before going after bucks.... So I'm going to start shooting hogs with my bow


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats welcome to the addiction, before you know it you will scout things out with the thought of taking game animals with your bow and be setting up pop up bow blinds at your rifle stands and the rifle will start to feel left out because you leave it in the truck and grab your bow. Nothing sweeter than the sound of an arrow impacting at close range and watching the fletching dissappear into your quarry.

Mike


----------



## hookdup04 (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats. It becomes an addiction for sure, there's no comparison. No more doing it the easy way for me.


----------



## DK McGee (Dec 16, 2011)

It is a rush ! Congrades:brew2:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats!!! Your gun is gonna get bored now!! A trophy deer has a whole new meaning now doesn't it?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes sir but I'm tagged out for the year so I'm going to give them hogs hell


----------



## jamrice (Mar 6, 2010)

Good job!!!
I'm still looking for one myself. 
But there is no doubt, I'd much rather be using a bow than the lazy way!!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya I still use my gun just cause I love taking my wife with me . When I do that I use my gun


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

daryl1979 said:


> Ya I still use my gun just cause I love taking my wife with me . When I do that I use my gun


Get her a bow for x-mas....i did that last year and now my wife bow hunts with me. not to mention the hours of practice in the back yard together..

brian


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

She's not that into it she would rather fish lol I would too but it's to cold to fish now


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

you would be surprised how fast she would get into it


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Welcome to the addiction 

TH


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Bow hunting is like crack, good luck with addiction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Na she has been hunting all her life with her dad ... She just like to sit there and watch


----------

